# Troy-Bilt Mini Tiller carb



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi all, I need some assistance with a Tecumseh 2-cycle, 3TPXS.0494ES (TC300)that is on a Troy-bilt mini tiller, Model 21A-128T063 sn 1B2890011 it has either a Walbro or a Tillotson carb, does not have a primer, I need to know what carb kit it would take for either carb or just the diaphragm kit. It is 100 miles away with no parts available so when I go I would like to be able to fix it. I got the usual, "It ran the last time I used it 2 years ago", it's my sister so be nice. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You should be safe with a Tillotson RK-14HU kit or DG-2HU diaphragm kit 
or 
For a Walbro K20-WAT kit or D10-WAT diaphragm kit.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

30yearTech said:


> You should be safe with a Tillotson RK-14HU kit or DG-2HU diaphragm kit
> or
> For a Walbro K20-WAT kit or D10-WAT diaphragm kit.
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


You are the man, some day I hope to meet you, shake your hand and buy you a beverage. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

geogrubb said:


> Hi all, I need some assistance with a Tecumseh 2-cycle, 3TPXS.0494ES (TC300)that is on a Troy-bilt mini tiller, Model 21A-128T063 sn 1B2890011 it has either a Walbro or a Tillotson carb, does not have a primer, I need to know what carb kit it would take for either carb or just the diaphragm kit. It is 100 miles away with no parts available so when I go I would like to be able to fix it. I got the usual, "It ran the last time I used it 2 years ago", it's my sister so be nice. Have a good one. Geo


I've got one of those on an MTD tiny tiller, yours have a de-comp valve?
:thumbsup:


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

glenjudy said:


> I've got one of those on an MTD tiny tiller, yours have a de-comp valve?
> :thumbsup:


I don't know, 49 cc 2-cycle, probably not. However, when I see it I will know more, there is always something new every day, that is why I get out of bed. Have a good one. Geo


----------

